# Backup Plan



## RhoKappa

I cannot find the word backup in my Russian dictionary.  So far, I found поддержка, but I do not think that is right.  Backup plan in English is most commonly referred to as a secondary or alternate plan, in case the primary plan fails.  Here are some examples.

1. A man advises his buddy who will meet a girl on a blind date.  He suggests that if the date does not go well, he can always abandon her and select an alternative girl to meet with.  He asks, "Do you have a backup plan?"
2. A group of friends drive to a concert, but they are not sure if tickets will be sold out, so they have a backup plan to visit a night club just in case.

Как сказать по-русски?


----------



## willem81

I think this concept can be expressed in Russian as запасной вариант, запасной план, резервный план.


----------



## learnerr

Да, и я думаю, что эти варианты хорошо подойдут при каком-нибудь описании "американистой" жизни (скажем, при переводе заграничного боевика); в описанных контекстах они прозвучали бы довольно специфически, особенно "запасной план". Хотя, с другой стороны, сами контексты специфические.  В реальной жизни, полагаю, концепт не будет назван никаким существительным (в большинстве случаев): вполне можно ограничиться простым перечислением возможных вариантов, ранжируя их по степени приемлимости или вероятности при помощи союзов и наречий ("если вдруг билетов не будет, рванём в найтклуб; как тебе идея?").


----------



## willem81

learnerr said:


> Да, и я думаю, что эти варианты хорошо подойдут при каком-нибудь описании "американистой" жизни (скажем, при переводе заграничного боевика); в описанных контекстах они прозвучали бы довольно специфически, особенно "запасной план". Хотя, с другой стороны, сами контексты специфические.  В реальной жизни, полагаю, концепт не будет назван никаким существительным (в большинстве случаев): вполне можно ограничиться простым перечислением возможных вариантов, ранжируя их по степени приемлимости или вероятности при помощи союзов и наречий ("если вдруг билетов не будет, рванём в найтклуб; как тебе идея?").



Учитывая тенденцию заимствования английских терминов, таких как волатильность, ритейл, бэкграунд, дауншифтинг, не удивлюсь, если среди англицизмов в недалеком будущем появится и backup plan.)


----------



## Saluton

learnerr is right, we would rarely use anything like вариант or план in contexts like these, but if we would, запасной вариант would work fine. Запасной план is also OK but would be much rarer. The word резервный is bookish and unlikely to be used in the given examples.

А словосочетание едва ли будет позаимствовано, потому что, как вы сами указали, заимствуются обычно термины, т.е. слова из официальной речи, а не из разговорной.


----------



## Lotto74

'Backup plan' is a term widely used in computer industry. The corresponding Russian expression is 'схема/план резервного копирования'. However, IT pros usually just say 'план бэкапа'. So, the word 'бэкап' is already used in Russian.


----------



## willem81

It is indeed used as a computing and software term. Original English terms are sometimes more suitable for that, than their Russian translations, e.g. дефолт, снэпшот, пинг, байт-стаффинг and others.


----------



## Lotto74

willem81 said:


> байт-стаффинг and others.



Sorry, what is a 'byte stuffing/staffing" ?  By the way, 'snapshot' is not better than 'снимок'.


----------



## willem81

Byte stuffing is a certain mechanism that applies in transmission of data by some protocols. It's a low-level programming term. And it even is not translated into Russian, but taken as it is.


----------



## Boyar

*Вариант про запас* could be an option, too.


RhoKappa said:


> ... so they have a backup plan to [visit ...]
> Как сказать по-русски?


По-русски в таких случаях часто говорят: *ну, а если не получится, то тогда [пойдём в ...]*


----------



## Lotto74

willem81 said:


> Byte stuffing is a certain mechanism that applies in transmission of data by some protocols. It's a low-level programming term. And it even is not translated into Russian, but taken as it is.



Oh. Got it. Thanks.


----------



## MaxPray

RhoKappa said:


> I cannot find the word backup in my Russian dictionary.  So far, I found поддержка, but I do not think that is right.  Backup plan in English is most commonly referred to as a secondary or alternate plan, in case the primary plan fails.  Here are some examples.
> 
> 1. A man advises his buddy who will meet a girl on a blind date.  He suggests that if the date does not go well, he can always abandon her and select an alternative girl to meet with.  He asks, "Do you have a backup plan?"
> 2. A group of friends drive to a concert, but they are not sure if tickets will be sold out, so they have a backup plan to visit a night club just in case.
> 
> Как сказать по-русски?



"План Б"


----------



## Saluton

MaxPray said:


> "План Б"


Possible, too, but very rare.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

It seems to me that the issue here is that "back-up" plan is the wrong word in English.

(Source: OALD here): To _back up someone/something_ or _to back someome/something up_:
1 to support somebody/something; to say that what somebody says, etc. is true:
- I'll back you up if they don't believe you.
- The writer doesn't back up his opinions with examples.
2 to provide support for somebody/something
- Two doctors backed up by a team of nurses ...
- The rebels backed up their demands with threats.

(Computing) to prepare a second copy of a file, program, etc. that can be used if the main one fails or needs extra support:
- It's a good idea to back up your files onto a memory stick. 

There is no sense in the English context given by the original poster of поддержать or в поддержке.  The sense is "an alterrnative plan", "a Plan B", or "a  *fallback* plan" - a different plan in case the first plan fails.  It's not a second plan to support or add strength to the first plan, or a copy of the first plan.  

(Source: OALD here) *fallback*:
a plan or course of action that is ready to be used in an emergency if other things fail
- What's our fallback if they don't come up with the money?
- We need a fallback position if they won't do the job.

Therefore I'm inclined to go with запасной, and maybe "plan" isn't really a план here at all, it's just a запасное решение.


----------



## Saluton

Enquiring Mind said:


> maybe "plan" isn't really a план here at all, it's just a запасное решение.


No. We may say запасной план, but not запасное решение in the context.


----------



## learnerr

Enquiring Mind said:


> It seems to me that the issue here is that "back-up" plan is the wrong word in English.


No. The issue is that 'plan' (or 'variant') is the wrong word for these matters in Russian. Even if we use such words, then only in their extended meanings, to make a humorous effect or like that. We could talk about plans, variants, or "решения" in scientific or strategic contexts, but not so in concrete real life, never so abstractly.


----------



## Alex709

"если что...тогда", "на крайняк", "в крайнем случае"
But you can use also "план Б", "запасной вариант".


----------



## Saluton

learnerr said:


> No. The issue is that 'plan' (or 'variant') is the wrong word for these matters in Russian. Even if we use such words, then only in their extended meanings, to make a humorous effect or like that. We could talk about plans, variants, or "решения" in scientific or strategic contexts, but not so in concrete real life, never so abstractly.


I'm sorry, but this is not correct. План and вариант can certainly be used in this context.


----------



## learnerr

Saluton said:


> I'm sorry, but this is not correct. План and вариант can certainly be used in this context.


What is the connection between your first and second sentence, please?
What I said was these are wrong words (i.e. their primary non-extended meanings are different), I never said they cannot be used this way; actually, I said exactly the opposite.
As I side note, I don't like when people are sorry. Please don't (happiness is goodness); just explain what is incorrect, according to you.


----------

